

50 Things I Learned from over 600 Hours of Business Podcasts - watershawl
http://www.erichstauffer.com/entrepreneurship/600-hours-of-business-podcasts

======
a3voices
> Success takes 9 months (to 5 years). There are no overnight successes.

From what starting point? The decision to try to be successful, when you come
up with an idea, or when you start implementing it?

~~~
watershawl
Every person's starting point is really the culmination of everything in their
past so every starting point is different, but this statement is born from two
trends I noticed while listening:

1\. "The Baby Effect" \- a term coined by John Lee Dumas of Entrepreneur on
Fire, a 7-day a week business podcast that interviews entrepreneurs, which
evolved from John Lee noticing that successful launches tended to take 9
months from first action to the point of sustainability. He called it that
because it usually coincided with the founder finding out they had a baby
coming, but it also worked that way for BeardBrand, for example.

2\. Most of the "successful" interviewees on podcasts state they started back
in 2009, so 5 years later is now (2014). 5 years seems to be the point at
which entrepreneurs have been steady long enough that they start to either a)
look for the next thing or b) start sharing with other people what they know.
It's also a sign that the 'wave' that they were currently riding (their
business model) may have crested and they are in search of the next thing,
hoping for a second win(d).

